# TVM EV PICs



## SSG (Dec 17, 2009)

Never loaded pics before. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 17, 2009)

hubba hubba !!! man that is a purty shootin' iron !!!


----------



## SSG (Dec 17, 2009)

She just arrived today.  I hope to get some range time in this weekend. I,ve shot percusion side locks alot, but this is the first flintlock that I,ve owned. Specs are TVM Early Virginia. 54 Cal, 42" Swamped barrel (Rice).++curly maple stock.L&R germanic lock. L&R double set triggers. Brass mounted. Aged finished barrel and lock.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## snuffy (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful gun.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet, that's a mighty fine lookin' smoker. I'm starting to save my pennies for a TVM flinter kit. Just can't decide on Southern Mountain Rifle vs. Leman Trade Rifle.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 17, 2009)

man I love that sweet machine!


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 18, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sweet, that's a mighty fine lookin' smoker. I'm starting to save my pennies for a TVM flinter kit. Just can't decide on Southern Mountain Rifle vs. Leman Trade Rifle.



Leeman trade balances forward, southern mt. balances neutral. southern mt. usually wieghs a bit less than a leeman trade. Leeman trades are built to withstand good abuse. southern mt.s have skinny wrists ya hafta be careful with.

When thinkin leeman trade think full stock hawken.

Both are awesome and can jump in my Gun cabinet anytime

Only thing that agrivates me about southern mts. is the londons and durs egg and manton type locks. nothing wrong with the locks but most leeman trades sport a large siler or some sort of chambers ketland or siler deluxe. Big sparkers 

My southern mt. is the most accurate classic I've ever shot.

Thats one absolute GEORGEOUS Virgina! When you get a chance give us a range report. They say the wider shaped butt is supposed to tame larger caliber recoil better than some of the slimmer ones.

BTW!! I am almost positve you are NOT going to like it. So when ya sure ya don't?? holler at me and I'll send you my mailing address!


----------



## Flintrock (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad to someone else get a real primitive muzzleloader.


----------



## Sutallee (Dec 19, 2009)

SSG -

That's a great looking rifle. I hope that your experience with this gun is as good as I have had with my TVM Tennessee rifle.  Let us know how she shoots. Give us a shout if you have any questions


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sweet, that's a mighty fine lookin' smoker. I'm starting to save my pennies for a TVM flinter kit. Just can't decide on Southern Mountain Rifle vs. Leman Trade Rifle.



Were you ever able to get one?


----------



## stabow (Nov 13, 2016)

Very nice indeed you will love it.


----------



## SASS249 (Nov 14, 2016)

Very nice.  I have always liked the early Virginia style rifles.  I too look forward to a range report.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 16, 2016)

beautiful Rifle


----------



## Muldoon (Jun 11, 2017)

*TVM EV Pics*

Dang Locks on the wrong side!


----------

